# Pathology In After TT...Benign!



## kcjim (Nov 13, 2013)

After my TT on 11/27, the results are in. Everything was benign! After reading about the RAI and other kinds of follow-up, I'm thrilled with my results. Don't see the Doc until 12/19, there may be other info, but I can't imagine better news.

I thought I would just mention that after you've had your thyroid removed, it does make you pause when you're told there's no cancer, because the risk of that is why you had it out to begin with. So in my case, I had to process that after I got off the phone. The way I came down is that first, I'm not very impressed with the pathologist that looked at my fine needle biopsies. The first report was that there were follicular lesions of undetermined significance. A later biopsy escalated to suspicious for follicular neoplasm. There were 4 pathologists that looked at this report and agreed to the conclusion (according to the report).

On the other hand, the pathologists gave some statistical measures which helped me to make my decision...and in the end it was my decision. Had they left the thyroid in, that statistical rating would have been the same, today, tomorrow, and next year. In the end, when do you decide to remove the thyroid? In my case they said it was a 25-30% probability of cancer. Is it better to remove then? Or do you wait until it is definitely cancer, and by definition have the possibility that it could have spread, after other organs than just the thyroid? I'm comfortable with my decision. Now, I will have to take a pill the rest of my life....but that's a small price to pay in my opinion.

Speaking of the pill...I felt great immediately after surgery and the following day. But when I started taking the pill the next day (175 mcg Synthroid), I started to feel tired. Not the bone crushing tired that some of you feel, but definitely more tired than I'm accustomed to. I also felt some "brain fog". I found myself one day trying to dial my cell phone on my computer keyboard keys. I'm not sure if the thyroid removal would hit you that quick, or whether the pill caused it, or whether the pill acts quick enough to offset the thyroid removal, or whether I'm just tired after the surgery. I also was not sleeping very well.

Every day I was trying to walk a little outside. But this morning, I woke up feeling like the brain fog had lifted, did not feel tired. So this evening I took a 2 mile walk...I'm feeling quite good actually, perhaps better than I've felt in a long time.

Don't know how typical my reaction to this surgery is. But it seems to be going well. I'm on calcium supplements, Vit D, Synthroid, and I started magnesium supplements on someone's suggestion here.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

That's great news!! Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations to you!!!

I believe that on a broad level, across many patients, the statistics they share are likely at least somewhat accurate. But on an individual patient level, it's a roll of the dice. I was told a 5% chance of cancer, and mine turned out to be cancer.

You must be super-relieved. Just think...if you did not have the surgery, you would have wondered for years, and that can be very stressful. Don't doubt your decision. Just move forward.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am not sure how they base their findings of what percentage they guestimate for the chance of cancer. Mine was 5% as well but I declined an FNA, so I guess that they were looking at diagnostic imaging.

I am glad your news was great and that you are doing well!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news -- congrats!!

I think feeling wonky after surgery, even if you have the perfect meds, is pretty normal. Things will even out soon enough!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kcjim said:


> After my TT on 11/27, the results are in. Everything was benign! After reading about the RAI and other kinds of follow-up, I'm thrilled with my results. Don't see the Doc until 12/19, there may be other info, but I can't imagine better news.
> 
> I thought I would just mention that after you've had your thyroid removed, it does make you pause when you're told there's no cancer, because the risk of that is why you had it out to begin with. So in my case, I had to process that after I got off the phone. The way I came down is that first, I'm not very impressed with the pathologist that looked at my fine needle biopsies. The first report was that there were follicular lesions of undetermined significance. A later biopsy escalated to suspicious for follicular neoplasm. There were 4 pathologists that looked at this report and agreed to the conclusion (according to the report).
> 
> ...


Truly truly the news we were hoping for!!

Anesthetic and surgery can mess you up for a time as well. You have been through a lot!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's great news, congrats!

I was in the same boat--I had a very low shot at cancer but everything came back benign. I'm still working out my replacement meds and there are moments when I have a small freak out that I'm now "missing an organ" that is pretty vital, but overall I'm confident I made the right decision. I think once I get my meds right and start feeling great again, I won't even give this whole thing a second thought.


----------

